# pigeon steroids?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

i wonder has anyone tried this during races, Growth hormones used on pigeons?

i mean i understand people use GH on chickens so pigeons is likely too right? would be a super unfair advantage?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

There is so many pigeon supplements on the market and chicken pellets with growth hormones or antibiotics it makes you wonder what works best and if there is a way to cheat if it is cheating. like have you heard of no-doze? caffine tablets. I wonder what effect they would have on a racer.
I use this stuff called tectonic from virbac. its for all animals, it contains caffine. but I dont race so I wouldnt know if it helps or hinders.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know if any of that stuff works. I stick to the basics, clean loft, clean fresh water, clean quality food, and vaccinate.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

A clean loft, clean food and clean water is all a pigeon needs but its always tempting to suppliment or experiment with garlic, acv, bleach, brewers yeast, calcium suppliments, pink powder, probiotics ect. 
I don't vaccinate as we don't have pmv or pox here in NZ. Lucky us, no needles. 
Cant get away from that nasty salmo, cocci or canker though.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you are suspected of using performance inhancing drugs on your birds, they will be tested and if found positive, you will be banned from whatever club/organization you are a part of and will likely not be allowed to race anywhere else if they hear about it.

As for growth hormones, those are mostly for table birds. I don't see the advantage at all for those in racing pigeons or any other pigeon unless a utitliy breed. Your birds are going to do a lot better if allowed to grow naturally. And big birds do not mean good birds.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

MaryOfExeter said:


> If you are suspected of using performance inhancing drugs on your birds, they will be tested and if found positive, you will be banned from whatever club/organization you are a part of and will likely not be allowed to race anywhere else if they hear about it.
> 
> As for growth hormones, those are mostly for table birds. I don't see the advantage at all for those in racing pigeons or any other pigeon unless a utitliy breed. Your birds are going to do a lot better if allowed to grow naturally. And big birds do not mean good birds.


Ivan drako pigeon or Barry bonds, anyways i was just thinking people could cheat without others noticing anyways, usually only farmers or horse track owners have rights to animal hormones.


----------

